# How much weight can a 11.2 and 12.2hh welsh A type pony carry?



## Michelle73 (19 March 2008)

As the title, I've been asked to break and bring on two ponies who have fab personalities but I'm not sure if I'll be too heavy for them at 9st 9lb???????????????? 

Thanks in anticipation.  

I've been told that for Native ponies its 1 stone per hand???????????????  I can believe that of Welsh C/D, Fell, Dales, Highlands etc etc but not sure of Welsh A/B?????


----------



## MillionDollar (19 March 2008)

IMO you wouldn't be too heavy, as long as you are balanced.

the 1 stone for each hand, I was told that too and I think it's about right.

Welsh As are very sturdy ponies anyway.


----------



## Damnation (19 March 2008)

I think the stone per hand rule is about right, I have always used it anyway. If your balanced they wouldn't have any trouble carrying you. I have always been told that a 10st (For example) balanced rider feels lighter to the horse than a 9st unbalanced rider, if you see what I mean?


----------



## Michelle73 (19 March 2008)

Yeah, I'm an extremely balanced rider - Been breaking and schooling all my life but last time I rode a 12.2hh I was bout 12yrs old!!!!!!  Not 34yrs old!!!!!

Just feeling like a big kid about it, one of them is already broken but only been out with kids on lead rein, he's not been taught to go forward without somone beside him on the ground.  So I can't wait to teach him that forward is fun!!!  He loves kissing me too!!!  What more can I ask for?!!  The other is a very nervy mare who's had a hard life but she's coming on well in hand at the mo!  

Thanks peeps.  Hopefully I'll get out on the already broken one this weekend!


----------



## skewbaldpony (19 March 2008)

I've sat on a 12hh at 12 stone and had no worries about it! Stocky little devil, and no I wouldn't take him showjumping or something, but I'll hack him out, and he can still pull like a train.
Mind you, I am a balanced rider also, and he is an old hand, well grown etc, so with youngsters, I might go rather under a stone per hand, but you've got loads to spare, unless you take to breaking minis!!!

PS Have you REALLY lost 65lb?! How? Do share?!


----------



## Michelle73 (19 March 2008)

Ponios are I think 6 and 4 so not so much "youngsters" as normally would be for breaking and bringing on.  

Lost the weight on the Cambridge Diet!  Currently maintaining between 9st 4lb and 10st depending on exercise.  Ironically the more exercise I do the more I weigh!!!!  Currently running 5.5miles twice a week and riding twice a week which will increase to 5 times a week once the clocks alter!


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (19 March 2008)

you wont be too heavy imho
ponies are tough as nails generally speaking


----------



## Cahill (19 March 2008)

your head is the biggest weight so sit still and quiet.

one 11`2 can be built totally different from another,so it depends on the pony.


----------



## skewbaldpony (19 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
your head is the biggest weight  

[/ QUOTE ]

You speak for yourself, honey!!!

(Before I get flamed, I know the head is indeed the heaviest part of the body, even mine, but I promise you it does not outweigh the rest of me, by a long chalk! Plus I am joking. OK?)


----------

